# In heat



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Do female rats act differently when they're in heat. I find mine to be a bit more nippy, and bite me when i`m not paying attention to them. They dart about the room, chewing things and fighting between each other. =_=...i hate being bit, darn them!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmm I've never heard of them getting nippy, darty or chewy;
The only changes in behaviour I've ever encountered and been notified of, are the "heat dance", vibrating, and apparantly in dumbos, the wiggling of ears
They'll also mount each other and possibly fight a bit more


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

With every rat it is different. 
Mavis tends to become very nibbly when she is in heat, so boy do I know when that time of the week has come again, lol. Roxy tends to become very grumpy she is also my ear wiggler :lol: If I have her out the bed with another one of the girls, as soon as someone is behind her she goes into "mating" mode and her ears vibrate like crazy! It is so funny.

All my girls also go quite skitty.


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

Emster is right, every rat is different. I have had some that wiggle their ears a lot when they are in heat and dart all over the place and I've had some to where you couldn't even tell they were in heat.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm that's weird, I've kept a **** of a lot of rats but never noticed anything like that :lol: I guess mostly because my females have either been extremely hyperactive all the time so you can't tell the difference, or so lazy that they fail to be hyperactive even in heat.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it common for them to bite during heat though? I was assuming not, as anything put together on rats tends to state biting is extremely rare, but if Mimzy is getting bitten every week that doesn't sound very fun 8O


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah that's what I thought and was mostly referring to :| I thought it was a bit dodgy that she was biting in heat, because rats shouldn't really ever bite at all


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

if it's not drawing blood I don't think it counts as a bite, I have a rat that nips my face and it's not really a bite.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

"I find mine to be a bit more nippy, and bite me when i`m not paying attention to them."

"i hate being bit, darn them!"

Hmm just going on those two things said above I thought maybe they were proper bites? I'm sure we'll find out when Mimzy is next on anyway =)


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

They're not hard, "I`m going to rip your skin off bites" But they're nibbles. They nibble me and run off. and come back a few moments later to bite me again. Like they're toying with me. They dart about like made when they're in heat.

They fight like crazy too. Lilith tries to lick Tequila's ya-know and Tequila flips out and runs about the cage. I guess Tequila doesn't like being "Helped out".


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah right. That's good they aren't hard bites then.


----------

